# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  خونه بمونم و مشکلات درسی را با کلاس خصوصی برطرف کنم؟

## _AHMADreza_

*سلام..

دوستان من سال چهارم ریاضی هستم و در منطقه دو تحصیل میکنم..
مدرسه ی که توش من تحصیل میکنم اصلا بدرد نمیخوره بچه ها همه ضعیف و اصلا براشون درس مهم نیس همشون دیپلم بزور گرفتن !
بنظر شما من خونه بمونم درس بخونم و مشکلاتُ با کلاس خصوصی بر طرف کنم بهتر نیس ؟*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *سلام..
> 
> دوستان من سال چهارم ریاضی هستم و در منطقه دو تحصیل میکنم..
> مدرسه ی که توش من تحصیل میکنم اصلا بدرد نمیخوره بچه ها همه ضعیف و اصلا براشون درس مهم نیس همشون دیپلم بزور گرفتن !
> بنظر شما من خونه بمونم درس بخونم و مشکلاتُ با کلاس خصوصی بر طرف کنم بهتر نیس ؟*



با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

به نظرم درس های مهم رو به مدرسه برین و سایر درس ها رو خودتون بخونین

اشکالاتتون رو هم در این انجمن بپرسین ...... به نظرم کلاس خصوصی هم نیازی نیست

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*اخه هیچی یاد نمیگیرم نمیدونید چقد افتضاحه که *

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *اخه هیچی یاد نمیگیرم نمیدونید چقد افتضاحه که *



خیلی ها هستن که خودشون بدون دبیر درس میخونن ( خودمم اینجوری بودم )

تازه می تونین هر جا اشکال داشتین ، فیلم های دبیرستان صنعتی شریف رو ببینین

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*منم اینجوریم برای درس کلاس نمیرم فقط برای رفع اشکال میرم ماهی 1 جلسه..

کنکور دادین یا پشت کنکورین ؟*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *منم اینجوریم برای درس کلاس نمیرم فقط برای رفع اشکال میرم ماهی 1 جلسه..
> 
> کنکور دادین یا پشت کنکورین ؟*


خب پس همین کار رو انجام بدین

​دانشجو هستم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*پس مدرسه نرم دیگ ؟؟؟ چون بازدش صفره برای من !

اع رشتتونم عمران هستش که منم دوس دارم عمران شهید بهشهتی قبول بشم بنظرتون اگرا از فردا تا کنکور روزی 8 ساعتت بخونم 9هزار میارم ؟*

----------


## drmoslem

> *سلام..
> 
> دوستان من سال چهارم ریاضی هستم و در منطقه دو تحصیل میکنم..
> مدرسه ی که توش من تحصیل میکنم اصلا بدرد نمیخوره بچه ها همه ضعیف و اصلا براشون درس مهم نیس همشون دیپلم بزور گرفتن !
> بنظر شما من خونه بمونم درس بخونم و مشکلاتُ با کلاس خصوصی بر طرف کنم بهتر نیس ؟*


یه سری واقعیت بگم در مورد رشته ریاضی 
درک و فهمش از همه رشته ها سختر هست و کاربردی ترین علم تو تمام کشور ها  هست و خواهد بود  
ولی جایگاهش تو ایران خوب نیست یعنی زحمتی که میکشی همش نتیجه نمیده 
اگه آشنا داری پول داری واسه اون شغل اینده ات بد نیست عالی هم نیست
اگه اشنا نداری بدرداصلا نمیخوره 
من خودم بهم بگن بیا کارشناسی ارشد بهترین رشته ریاضی هم تو تهران بخون نمیرم( خودم مهندس هستم دارم اینو میگم)
درس فعلا تجربی خوبه اونم بعدا معلوم نیست چه از اب در بیاد من موقه ای که رفتم واسه مهندسی عالی بود ولی الان خراب شده  
اگه علاقه داری بحثش جداست ولی علاقه نون اب نمیشه 
اگر از منه کسی بتونه تو شغل ازاد اقتصادی را بندازه از درس خوندن واسه شغل بهتره

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *پس مدرسه نرم دیگ ؟؟؟ چون بازدش صفره برای من !
> 
> اع رشتتونم عمران هستش که منم دوس دارم عمران شهید بهشهتی قبول بشم بنظرتون اگرا از فردا تا کنکور روزی 8 ساعتت بخونم 9هزار میارم ؟*



اگه واقعا چیزی یاد نمیگیرین ، خب وقتتون رو هدر میده .... پس نرین

شما با کیفیت درس بخونین ان شا الله به هدفتون میرسین

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*هدف منم اینه که مهندسی اب یا عمران تا لیسانس اینجا بگیرم بعد برم فرانسه یا المان...*

----------


## drmoslem

> *هدف منم اینه که مهندسی اب یا عمران تا لیسانس اینجا بگیرم بعد برم فرانسه یا المان...*


مکانیک کاربردی تره کلاسش هم تو مهندس ها از همه بالاتره  از همه هم درس هاش سختره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*و قبولیش سخت تره.... عمران از همه بیشتر دوس دارم چون علاقه از همه چیز مهمتره گزنیه چهارم من مکانیکه..*

----------


## drmoslem

> *و قبولیش سخت تره.... عمران از همه بیشتر دوس دارم چون علاقه از همه چیز مهمتره گزنیه چهارم من مکانیکه..*


تلاش کنی بهش میرسی 
تو ایران زیاد مکانیک کاربرد داره 
تو شرکت های خودرو سازی ،هرجا بخوان قالب چیزی بسازن تو شرکت نفت تا دلت بخواد چون همش با سیال سر و کار دارن تو پترو شیمی تو معادن تو فراوری و ذوب همش با قطعات سر و کار دارن تو پزشکی شاحه مهندسی پزشکی داره تو ارشد تبدیل انرژی و هوافضا و ...
 آشنا  و پول نیاز داره 
ولی عمران یه کم محدود تر هست و فارغ التحصیل های بالاتری هم داره

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

بخون برو شریف
بقیه رو وا بده
مهندسیهای نرم رو انتخاب کنی بهتره مث صنایع و نرم افزار 
دیگه برق و مکانیک جواب نمیده

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*داداش تو خیلی اقتصتدی فکر میکنی ولی باید علاقه به پول ارجیت داده باشه علاقه باشه تو کار پیشرفت میکنی بعد پول خودش میاد ...*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*ولی پایم انقد قوی نیست که بتونم شریف یا امیر کبیر قبول بشم من خیلی بخوام بترکنم 6هزار بیارم ...*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> *ولی پایم انقد قوی نیست که بتونم شریف یا امیر کبیر قبول بشم من خیلی بخوام بترکنم 6هزار بیارم ...*


۶ هزار کشورم بشی میتونی بری شریف رشته مواد
پایه مایه رو ول کن
بخون برو

----------


## reza0

> *سلام..
> 
> دوستان من سال چهارم ریاضی هستم و در منطقه دو تحصیل میکنم..
> مدرسه ی که توش من تحصیل میکنم اصلا بدرد نمیخوره بچه ها همه ضعیف و اصلا براشون درس مهم نیس همشون دیپلم بزور گرفتن !
> بنظر شما من خونه بمونم درس بخونم و مشکلاتُ با کلاس خصوصی بر طرف کنم بهتر نیس ؟*


بستگي به خودت داره
اگه دوري از جو مدرسه باعث نميشه كه سرد شي آره به نظرم خونه بمون
من بودم خونه ميموندم
اشكالاتتم ميتوني بري از دبيراي مدرست بپرسي
يا اصلا تو همين سايت بپرسي
دبير خصوصيم گزينه ي خوبيه اگه شرايط ماليشو داري...فقط حواست باشه كه چون ميدوني قراره دبير خصوصي بياد اشكالاتتو رفع كنه ناخوداگاه ذهنت تنبل نشه و اين كه ديگه واسه فهميدن چيزي زياد تلاش نكني....به نظرم تا جايي كه ميتوني سعي كن خودت بفهمي
مولف كتاب زيست الگو هم تو تلگرام هست كه به سوالاي بچه ها جواب ميده
شما رشتت رياضيه ولي اينو واسه تجربيا ميگم
ertebat_ba_zist@
خود اشكان هاشميه
فكر ميكنم سوال كه ميخواي ازش بپرسي بايد با هشتگ فصل مربوطه و اينكه كدوم ساله رو مشخص كني
____
olgoo_zistshenasi@
اين كاناليه كه توش جواب بچه ها رو ميده
____
اين كانال ادبياته
olgoo_adabiaat@
___
اينم واسه پرسيدن سوالاي ادبيات
ertebat_ba_moallef@
_________
دوستاني كه ميخوان استفاده كنن حواسشون باشه ‌@ رو بايد اول بذارن اگه از اينجا كپي كنن   @ آخر ميفته
نظر خودم اينه كه حتي الامكان امسال خودتونو درگير فضاي مجازي و نت نكنين اصلا
 واسه خيليامون ضرر نت از منفعتش بيشتر باشه تو سال كنكور

----------


## Ali.N

به نظرم خونه خودت با مراحل زیر
1(خوندن کاب2(خوندن کتاب کمک اموزشی3(پرسش از معلم راهنما مشاور یا دوستان4(فیلم های اموزشی موجود در اینترنت5(خرید سیدی و نرم افزار های و...

----------

